# vg33e tapping noise after warm up



## bhodges82 (Oct 31, 2015)

Ok, my dad has a 2004 frontier v6 with 172k on it, he recently had the head gaskets replaced and shortly after started having a knock on accel. He asked me what I thought it sounded like and I said it was likely the rod bearings or wrist pins, he tells me the bearings were already replaced with no change, so I said it needs to be replaced. Since he had already got the heads refurbished he wanted me to rebuild the bottom end. I ordered a rebuilt air block of of ebay from a machine shop out if Texas. Rebuild went good, except that as the truck warms up to operating temp there is a distinct tapping noise that comes in and progressively gets louder as temp rises. Also the oil light flickers a bit at idle. I checked the oil pressure and it was at 10~15 @idle, ~60 racing. Replaced oil pump for good measure hoping that the tapping would also be resolved with more oil pressure in the lifters. To my disappointment the tapping continues (errrrrr). I'm not a noob by any means, I've been repairing toyota and lexus for 8yrs, but I'm not that familiar with nissan. Does anyone have any ideas? I've done many searches on lifter noise but most say when revving, I'm lost and don't want to waste any more time on this truck. 

No good deed goes unpunished....


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

Is the Valve Lash in proper adjustment? Is one of the Valve's Sticking? Does your Engine have Overlapping Valve's/Piston's, IOW, does your engine's Valve's/Piston's overlap into the other's driveing plane?


----------

